

Ask HN: New website launched, what blogs and sites should I target? - jfash1

I am a long term HN reader but never posted. I have recently launched a new site and am trying to gain some traction for it. Apart from the obvious - Techcrunch, Mashable, ReadWriteWeb - has any one got any sites that I can submit my startup to?<p>The start up is a search engine and am keen to get it seen by people and receive some feedback from those in the know.<p>Any help you can give would be much appreciated. Thank you in advance.
======
jacquesm
How about revealing what the site is, that would at least get you some
visitors trying it out... Keeping it a secret is not going to get you much
play!

There are worse places than HN to write about your new stuff, plenty of tech
savvy reporters lurk here.

------
lpdahito
Why don't you Google keywords/key phrases related to what your startup does?
You'll find some interesting blogs that are right on target with what you do.
When you launch something on the web, don't look for traffic, look for users.
The only way to do that is by reaching the right audience.

If you're an expert in your field, you could always "guest post" on someone's
blog. Just make sure it is well targeted. There's nothing more annoying than
to have visitors who bounce off of your site just after a few seconds.

------
jeffepp
Feedmyapp is a great one to try, we got a surprising amount of traffic from
them. Also, definitely try to reach out to the community here. The feedback
will be immediate and much more critical (in a good way) than the general
public.

I would reach out to most bloggers in your industry.

Also, try makeuseof.com, lifehacker.com, centernetworks.com. Also make sure to
list your company on crunchbase and any other directories available.

Good luck!

------
msencenb
I posted a thread called "How to get the first 10 users" a while back that
might provide some help.

<http://www.feedmyapp.com> provided me with a solid number of signups and
would definitely recommend it if you want users rather than a blog post

------
sireat
The tempting thing would be to use your search engine links instead of
Google(Yahoo, etc) , whenever you post some solution/comment in regular(read,
not startup related) forums.

Obviously, the link would have to be appropriate and your results not Cuil
worthy.

------
gspyrou
You could try <http://www.killerstartups.com/>

------
Joshwilliams8
You could try searchengineland.com..

------
pclark
contact @zee from thenextweb.com

~~~
Travistic0
you the man! I'll tell him Pclark sent me!

~~~
pclark
@plc you mean :) no worries though, zee has really great insights on startups,
and TNW has great coverage. Very keen to beat techcrunch to first articles too
(usually do)

